# My "PET" fish: Super Red severum



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

This guy is the only fish my wife accepts as a pet, the rest she does not "love" too much. This guy is our favorite fish, he's got a 60g to himself and a bunch of denisonni barbs and cories. King of the tank. The pics are not amazing, just wanted to show off the fish.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow... I think the pics are amazing... Beautiful fish!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice picture! and yes, beautiful fish!

Never kept these. How big do they get?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks, guys. They get to about 10", he's 8-9" now.


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

paradise said:


> The pics are not amazing, just wanted to show off the fish.


Have to disagree. The 2nd photo is amazing.
Just surfed in your website and wondered what fish is that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow sweet severum. Nice photography to.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

OMG, he's gorgeous! He looks like he's got a lot of personality, does he?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Linda, yeah, he does, he's like a house pet. Whichever side of the room I am on, he's always closest to me. Follows me around in his tank.


----------

